# Awassi sheep rams from Jordan



## Naef hajaya (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## greenbean (Mar 4, 2013)

They're so pretty, I've never heard of them before.   I love their horns and faces.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 4, 2013)

Beautiful! Now I would LOVE to have some of these!


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 4, 2013)

A dairy farm in North Carolina imported these and had the first Awassi lamb born in the U.S. back in January I believe


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 4, 2013)

Now these are some beautiful sheep.

Interesting it was in the good ol state of NC. Oh Yeah..  :bun


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 4, 2013)

They are BEAUTIFUL! But they have nothing to graze on


----------



## Booroola (Jun 30, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> A dairy farm in North Carolina imported these and had the first Awassi lamb born in the U.S. back in January I believe


My business partner and I imported Awassi sheep genetics and now have F1 Awassi infused ram lambs available for sale in the USA, these lambs were born on my grade A licensed sheep dairy farm in North West Wisconsin.

Larry Meisegeier
River Ridge Stock Farm, LLC
Licensed sheep dairy since 1999
Bruce, WI 
715-868-2285
715-563-2391


----------



## milk4ewe (Jan 13, 2014)

There is a farm in North Carolina that has the Awassi breed their name is Karras Farm. I have been to the farm and have a deposit on two Awassi lambs. I am excited about this new breed and was extremely impressed with the operation at Karras Farm. I saw pedigrees for all the Awassi's at the farm and got to see these very beautiful animals up close. The saddest part was leaving and not being able to take one home right then. I have been following Karras Farm, and also other sheep farms across the country. My husband and I have ventured to many farms before deciding on what breed of sheep we wanted to add to our farm. I have also seen "dairy sheep" from River Ridge Stock Farm from a purchaser, and was not impressed at all. I find on a lot of these sites regarding Awassi Sheep, that Larry Meisegeier is constantly bashing and bad mouthing Karras Farm and the sheep that is there. I personally stand up for Karras Farm and would like to say they are doing a wonderful job at their farm for the sheep in the United States. It is a shame when there are others out there making false accusations and criticizing people that do know what they are doing and trying to better the sheep industry in our country. I have seen this on many sites and wanted to come in and express my feelings and just want others to be aware of some one who is always putting down. Some where down the line, to me, that is very unprofessional and down right dirty for their own benefits. 
My husband and I have been working with Andy Karras, the owner at Karras Farm and his staff for the last year while on our adventure and business embarkment and I would highly recommend to anyone wanting any information on sheep or interested in purchasing sheep to make sure they contact Andy Karras and not let bad publicity from one individual who obviously is trying way to hard to get negativity on Karras Farms' name. He is very knowledgeable and you can tell has had a lot of experience with sheep.  www.karrasfarm.com  I am hoping to get this across to all of us sheep lovers and businesses before they are scammed!!


----------

